# Blood Ties/Tanya Huff TV Series



## murphy (Mar 12, 2007)

There's a new series starting tonight in the US on lifetime called Blood Ties. It's based on the Tanya Huff series which feature Vicki Nelson, P.I., her sidekick, Henry Fitzroy (vampire) and her ex partner, who is a cop. The books were pretty good and the trailer looks good too. Couldn't make the link work.


----------



## Carolyn Hill (Mar 12, 2007)

I didn't know about that series, Murphy:  thanks for the post!

I wonder if they'll ever make a series based on Huff's "spin-off" books about Tony Foster, one of the characters in the _Blood Tie_ books, who works for a TV show about vampires.  That would be cool and entertainingly recursive!  (She's written three books about Tony so far: _Smoke and Mirrors_, _Smoke and Shadows, _and _Smoke and Ashes_.  Henry Fitzroy appears in some of them, too.)


----------



## dsmith (Mar 12, 2007)

I just watched the show last night and really enjoyed it! Haven't read the books yet, but they're on my "to read" list.


----------



## judge_mel (Mar 16, 2007)

I was amused to discover that the lead actress had a recurring role on 'Forever Knight' the other highly Toronto, Canada centric Vampire series from the '90s.  Makes me wonder who else from the older show will make an appearance.


----------



## dwndrgn (Mar 16, 2007)

I forgot to set my timer to record this.  I am interested in watching it - I haven't read the books as yet though.


----------



## Cloud (Apr 1, 2007)

I was flipping channels the other day and was fortunate enough to come upon this show at the beginning of the first episode.  I was so exicted! I recognized it immediately.  They stuck pretty darn close to the book, too.


----------

